# 1980 Chevrolet Camaro Z28



## CarCrazyDiecast

When it comes to diecast or plastic models, be they automobiles, trucks, motorcycles or planes, I am pretty much a sucker for anything. Yet this 1/24 plastic kit by Testors, a Level 2- Moderate, turned me off completely by the very ugly photo of the built Camaro model on the box. I must have seen this kit six or seven times in the same store, with a price that was cheap, too, I believe four dollars. But I just couldn't get over what an ugly-looking model the box photo depicted, so rejecting it was continuous. I like Chevies and Camaros, but this one, my gosh, it looked so pathetic. Finally, one day the darn thing was marked down to only two dollars, so I figured, what the heck, it would be a fun time to try and build a plastic kit after some fifty years. Plus, if I totally blotched it, there wasn't really anything to lose. And I definitely wanted to satisfy my insatiable curiosity: Could the actual model be THAT ugly?

Here is a picture of the kit's box:
















Here are pics of the finished model: 

(By the way, body-wise, don't the 77-79 Camaros have ram air hoods and slotted fender vents and the 80-81s have cowl induction hoods and open fender vents? The model has an induction hood, slotted fender vents and the chassis has molded in text: 1980 Firebird. Another issue, the rear side markers. On photos of 1980 Camaros, I didn't see any. Yet this model has them. Perhaps this is a Testors hybrid Firebird/Camaro?) 














































































Thanks for looking....


----------



## superduty455

You're right in your assessment. This is a hybrid model for sure. Even comes with the Trans Am wheels. I won't say it is the worst model out there, but it comes close to Palmer standards.

What you built and what I see on the box are two different things. I think you did a pretty darn good job for $2 worth of model. And coincidentally that should have been the price of that particular kit, well, the Firebird too. 

So welcome back to modeling. What's your next project?
Chris


----------



## aric

That kit is a prime example of what the builder can do when they put their mind to it. Nice work.

edit. the engine looks off for a Camaro, looks like an Oldsmobile engine that was used in the late 70s Trans Ams


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY

You did really well with that car, I always thought was an ugly car on the box as well, but that body style of Z28 is my favorite. Good job.
Russell


----------



## CarCrazyDiecast

superduty455 said:


> You're right in your assessment. This is a hybrid model for sure. Even comes with the Trans Am wheels. I won't say it is the worst model out there, but it comes close to Palmer standards.
> 
> What you built and what I see on the box are two different things. I think you did a pretty darn good job for $2 worth of model. And coincidentally that should have been the price of that particular kit, well, the Firebird too.
> 
> So welcome back to modeling. What's your next project?
> Chris


 Thanks for the compliments. 

Right now I am working on a Great Garages 1/43 scale set-up with all the shop equipment and tools, etc. Lots of stuff to paint and detail. Plus, the kit came with a 1/43 diecast Dodge Viper that needs to be detailed and put together too. Fun project but tedious and eye-straining. Will post pics when I finish.


----------



## WarbirdTA

Nothing wrong with it at all.
I collect all Firebird/Trans Am models, and I have those versions.
Only I never got them for 2 bucks! :thumbsup:
Good score, and nice build!

George


----------



## z06

Nice job! I am eyeing the kits we have here after a long absence. I may have to haul one of them out.


----------

